# Gen III vs. Gen IV LED on ebay, scam?



## rob85635 (Aug 23, 2008)

In my continued shopping for an LED Lightbar for off road use that I will either build or modify, I am finding listings on ebay that talk about "Gen III" leds and "Gen IV" leds. I am confused because the listings don't mention the specific manufacturers or anything else about the LEDs to help me distinguish what the difference is. Is there such a thing as gen3 and gen4 leds and if so what might the distinction between them be?

It is really frustrating because I am new to LEDs and new to the forum and when I see confusing listings like this it just throws me off even more.

I have been learning a great deal and appreciate everyones help. If you search Ebay for "led lightbar" or "led light bar" you will see the listings I speak off that mention gen 3 / gen 4 leds. If anyone can help me here I would appreciate it.

Rob85635


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 23, 2008)

I would take the Ebay stuff with a grain of salt. That's like some selling the 5mm LED lights with 10,000 lumens. 

Do you have a link?


----------



## rob85635 (Aug 23, 2008)

> Do you have a link?



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/48-G...m14QQhashZitem270268535241QQitemZ270268535241

They even talk about their "Patent Pending" led 

Rob85635


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 24, 2008)

Well it looks like they have a fairly nice product. The controller is really slick!


----------



## rob85635 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, I agree that it seems pretty cool. I still don't understand gen III vs. Gen IV. I guess if I knew what LEDs were actually in it that would help. If the color temperature was right and it could be modified so that I could use it with the front set of leds always on for what I need that would be good. Somehow I doubt that modifying it to do that would be good. I would guess the LEDs would get to hot. 

Rob85635


----------



## LowBat (Aug 24, 2008)

Anothing thing to consider is the takedown and alleys lights. Most LED lightbars I've seen are nearly useless in performing these tasks. If all you need is warning lights then it isn't an issue. If you need area lighting too I'd recommend halogen bulbs with large metal reflectors.


----------



## spencer (Aug 24, 2008)

IMO the Generation of LEDs are just ebay crap. In one thread I think they determined Gen I was 5mm LED, Gen II was Luxeon or something, and Gen III was Cree or Seoul. My memory might be wrong on those. Never heard of Gen IV. I wouldn't go with any LED that was rated in Generations. None of the big LED makers (Cree, Seoul, Luxeon) refer to their LEDs as Generation.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, we dont have to discussion about the Ebay crap, but I find in another forum something interested, like we know;

GEN I = 5mm Leds 20ma
GEN II = Piranha or Flux Leds 80ma
GEN III = Lux or equivalent Leds 350ma

We know the Cree Leds right??? More output with the same 350 ma or more right???

What about if we can call;

GEN IV = Cree Leds

Check this links...

Link one Link two

Let me know what you think...


----------

